# Graco PerformAA



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone bought the new Graco Performa AA gun or tried it out yet? Looks like one gun with seven different air caps for different materials..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like an updated version of the G15 and G40. They use either a flat tip or a reversible tip. Flat tips being the high performance ones that are like $90 not $8. I have 2 working, 1 in parts. They are awesome, but a pain to move all the equipment around. Tritec FF tips give me an equal finish.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Looks like an updated version of the G15 and G40. They use either a flat tip or a reversible tip. Flat tips being the high performance ones that are like $90 not $8. I have 2 working, 1 in parts. They are awesome, but a pain to move all the equipment around. Tritec FF tips give me an equal finish.


Wish TT would make a AAA gun


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I already have g40 FT set ups just wondering about this one. Maybe I'll buy one. I love the g40 so light


----------

